# Hello and a query...



## PoppyMac07 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello,

Have lurked around the forum for a while and read the odd post, but have recently decided to try and involve myself with other people with diabetes a bit more so decided to register 

I've had Type 1 for over 21 years (diagnosed age 5), using MDI. 

I'm just wondering what other people think... I recently went to my GPs surgery about a cold/cough/sinus/eye thing (basically something unrelated to my diabetes) and saw a Dr I hadn't met before. The first thing she did was look up my most recent blood tests from the hospital and casually suggest that my HBA1c (of 7.2) should be lower!
At the time I was so taken aback I didn't really say anything, but the experience really upset me. The funny thing is, I'd actually seen my consultant only 2days before the GP, who was really pleased with my 7.2 (it's my personal best).

So, my query is this, should I complain to my GP surgery? I've written a letter but haven't yet plucked up the courage to post it. Am I being difficult or is it the right thing to do? 

I can't decide if I'm making a mountain out of a molehill and should just shrug off the experience and move on. I've had so many similar experiences though, and it can be very frustrating!

Will be interested to see what others think


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Poppy. That Doc would do my head in too ! I know where you are coming from.   I recently went on a course with a group all T1 & few said they had a bad experience with certain staff.  Welcome


----------



## Redkite (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Poppy and welcome to the forum 

As a parent of a type 1 child, one thing that never fails to make my blood boil is ignorant know-all comments by a person who knows little if anything about type 1.  There is a good reason why you receive your care through a hospital consultant, and that is that type 1 is an extremely complex condition that requires specialist knowledge, NOT General Practitioner knowledge, which I believe extends to half a day during their five year medicine course!  I hope you told him/her on the spot that your consultant was pleased with this Hba1c.  I think you should be pleased and proud if this is your personal best, and just ignore the ignorant doc!  My son's personal best is 6.9 (with me micro-managing and an insulin pump), and it's incredibly hard work.  Many people on the forum, particularly those with type 2, achieve much lower Hba1c's, but they have the advantage of a pancreas that still produces insulin!  I would write to the GP saying that you found the remark critical and unhelpful, and in complete contradiction to your consultant's view, and in future please could the GP not offer opinions on your type 1 management, when she clearly has little understanding of the condition!


----------



## Bloden (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello PoppyMac and welcome. 

I don't like my GP meddling in my diabetes either - I go to my endocrinologist at the local hospital for anything dbs-related, cos she's got the expertise. The last thing I want is my gp poking around in an area she's not been trained for.

And anyway, I don't rate her highly as a gp!

Why don't you let her know how you feel the next time you see her? Too many cooks, and all that! Good luck.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2014)

My Gp now is a T1 & he know /says the right thing   Other staff are Not the same


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi PoppyMac

I am very ,ucky my GP is very honest and always refers to my diabetic consultant and admits he finds diabetes very complicated and outwith his speciality. You could register your disapointment in the GPs remarks via a complaints form online if your surgery have that facility. You could always say its not actually to get anyone into trouble but feel it should be pointed out how you feel, it may well cause the Gp to think twice before making unfounded and offhand comments. My HbA1c is always around 7.2 and my endochronolagist is always very pleased with that. Welcome TinTin


----------



## Copepod (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, PoppyMac07. Did you tell the GP what your consultant had said about your HbA1c? When was your blood taken in relation to the infection starting? Usually, after each clinic appointment, the clinic doctor sends a letter / email to GP, which would probably include comment about being happy with blood results. If the infection started before blood was taken, then it probably increased HbA1c, as events nearest to blood taking have the greatest impact.

Assuming you send letter, I'd suggest concentrating on infirming / educating GP rather than merely complaining. Of course, that may well be what you've done, and anyway, it's your letter, not mine! If you do send, it would be interesting to know tone / outline of contents of reply, if you're willing to share rough gist.


----------



## PoppyMac07 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

The GP had the results of the bloods, but not the follow up letter from the consultant, as it was only 2 days after I'd seen the consultant. I've now had that letter and the consultant describes the result as 'great' which is nice, so the GP will have that now. I sort of stammered to the GP that the consultant was pleased with the HBA1c but she didn't seem too convinced. It annoyed me because even if my score had been terrible, I felt her manner was inappropriate - I left feeling worse than I when I'd gone in which isn't much of a motivator!

I am going to pop a letter in tomorrow, it is more of a 'raising concerns' letter rather than a formal complaint. 

Thanks again for the feedback and welcomes


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 2, 2014)

Hope the letter works Poppymac.


----------



## Flower (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello PoppyMac

The 'great' comment from your consultant is the one that matters and the one you need to be pleased with although it is always the negative dismissive comment that stays in your mind. It makes me so cross when all your hard effort at controlling blood sugar is dismissed with a 'not good enough' or 'needs to be lower' by someone who isn't involved in your diabetes care.


----------



## annie739 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi there
I am a GP and recently become a parent of a type 1 boy. I hope I would never made a comment like that before getting so immersed in the T1 world but certainly wouldn't now. I don't think we always realise how much an 'off the cuff remark' can hurt. &.2 sounds fabulous to me - and I am beginning to understand how hard you must have been working to achieve that.


----------



## PoppyMac07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Annie,
You're right - lots of GPs are much more considerate. I recently went to the doctors again and saw a different GP who actually congratulated me on the HBA1c which was so nice - I let the surgery know what a good job he was doing. Sorry to hear about your son - I hope he (and you) are doing okay.

JDRF just published a blog post I wrote about this issue (written just after I'd had the nasty experience - I've had some lovely HCPs since then!!)


----------

